# Pajero 3.8 timing belt



## binden365

The timing belt on my 3.8 pajero needs changing, the quote from the dealer seems excessive! Any suggestions for a good garage / what would be an ok price for timing belt change?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

binden365 said:


> The timing belt on my 3.8 pajero needs changing, the quote from the dealer seems excessive! Any suggestions for a good garage / what would be an ok price for timing belt change?


Can't help but just wanted to whine about 2 Pajero's we purchased, the dealer insists that if we don't service with them the warranty is void and they charge a FORTUNE!

I'll never buy another.


----------



## Stevesolar

XDoodle****** said:


> Can't help but just wanted to whine about 2 Pajero's we purchased, the dealer insists that if we don't service with them the warranty is void and they charge a FORTUNE!
> 
> I'll never buy another.


Hi,
I always assume that any new car needs to be serviced by the main dealer - whilst it is still under warranty.
I also try to select cars with long service intervals, included or cheap servicing costs and always get rid of them before the manufacturer's warranty expires.
In Europe, block exemption means that you can have your vehicle serviced at any VAT registered garage - providing they use original parts and follow the manufacturer's service schedule - if you do this then the warranty still applies. However, if something goes wrong soon after the warranty expires - the manufacturer will often contribute towards a repair, providing you have had vehicle serviced by the official network. You dont get this "good will" if you have opted for cheaper sevicing routes.
I really dont like the short 5000km service intervals that are common in UAE - although it is a hot country, this seems too frequent to me - given the advances in oil and filter technology.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Edino

Mitsubishi is economical to buy, but expensive to maintain as Habtour charges high prices and the service interval are just 5000km. This is unfortunately the case and is their reputation for many years. For normal oil changes (5K), the service done at an EPCO or ENOC should suffice. 10K intervals at Habtour.

Having said this, a timing belt is so critical, that I would change that asap with Habtour; even tough the charges are high. There is some much that can go wrong with a failure of the timing belt and the tensioner (Complete engine failure)... it would cost you mega $$$$$. 

I recommend to change the belt and belt tensioner asap at the agency.


----------



## Moe78

How much did they quote and is it under warranty? If it is it seems you have no option but to have your money stolen but if it's not under warranty then you should check a good reputable workshop for a quote. Mind you sometimes they tell you to change the water pump too because it often goes just a few thousand km's after you change the timing belt. So make sure the quote you get from Habtoor is for both or ask when they change said pump.


----------



## Desert Dog

Try giving Robbie a call at Saluki Motorsport on 04 347 6939. They have done may Pajero timing belts.


----------



## binden365

Thanks for the replies. It's not under warranty (it's a 2008) and they are quoting AED 3,100, I know I have to get it done and don't mind paying a bit more for a dealer doing the work, but just not sure how much the dealer 'surcharge' is.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

I believe that is the story with most if nor all auto dealers here. Their service quality is pretty bad.

I take my Pajero to Al Habtour's Al Quoz service center and they keep it for the entire day just for a normal oil change. Back at home, it is 30 minutes job at the car dealer.

Just to have peace of mind, I bought 60K service contact (20K free with the Pajero and 40K additional for 5K), so I am good up to 60K. Warranty is also up to 60K and after that I intend to take it to a private mechanic if I still own it.


----------



## Tropicana

Stevesolar said:


> I really dont like the short 5000km service intervals that are common in UAE - although it is a hot country, this seems too frequent to me - given the advances in oil and filter technology.
> Cheers
> Steve


American and German cars have 10/15k intervals, and as most of them have a fuel cap on the right side, commuting is less of a headache with them


----------



## Ogri750

Try the 4x4 motors garage in Al Quoz


----------



## ali.shah

binden365 said:


> Thanks for the replies. It's not under warranty (it's a 2008) and they are quoting AED 3,100, I know I have to get it done and don't mind paying a bit more for a dealer doing the work, but just not sure how much the dealer 'surcharge' is.



I have found work shops and parts dealers cheaper in Sharjah. Try there. I have a good mechanic which I can refer you to. 
I am new to this forum and need few posts prior to using the PM. However, I will provide you the name and number of the mechanic.

Having a great interests in cars, with my experience I would not suggest for Pajero. I have two friends who have both brand new Pajeros and they are always complaining about the speed.

If you get a chance try to switch to Lincoln or Ford.


----------



## Moe78

ali.shah said:


> If you get a chance try to switch to Lincoln or Ford.


Sounds more like a personal preference rather than solid advice. It's also irrelevant since he's not looking to buy a car or sell his, he's just looking to do the timing belt 

Nothing wrong with a Pajero, it might be heavy and underpowered but with the way people drive here I'd rather others are driving slow cars than fast ones that they can use to kill me


----------

